# Wanted—— AMF ROADMASTER Rear Rack Brace ? Strut ? Mounting Bar?



## Rollfast4T1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Got this bike with a diy fender strut quick solution to hold rear rack. Like a correct, mid used part. Matches fork steel.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 19, 2020)

Get some aluminum flat bar stock from Lowes or Home Depot and bend, shape, and drill it and make one.  Shouldn't be that difficult.  At least it would work until you can find the correct one.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 19, 2020)

Also post it in the wanted section, probably have better luck!


----------



## Rollfast4T1 (Nov 19, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Also post it in the wanted section, probably have better luck!



It’s 5/16 round. Not flat. Not aluminum. Thanks for tip on wanted section.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 19, 2020)

As I said "At least it would work till you find the correct one." I wasn't trying to imply it would be anything permanent.  The one that I pictured is on Ebay.


----------



## Rollfast4T1 (Nov 20, 2020)

As pictured- already had fender strut mount to seat stay which holds rack at a angle not parallel to tank bottom. Clearly seen in image.  I’m just looking for a correct used part.


----------

